# G5 smoke



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

I hunted with one last year and loved it smooth fairly quick and very quiet. You will love it.


----------



## Sinclair159 (Aug 12, 2010)

awesome bow.. im in my second year of mine and finally getting all the accesories on it that i want, and its only getting better with every shot.. you wont be dissapointed..


----------

